

A web comic discovery tool that solves the copyright infringement problem - hkuo
http://justthefirstframe.com/about.html

======
joshu
This is totally clever.

I bet this is pretty automatable, too.

~~~
swah
This should be pretty trivial with OpenCV etc.

~~~
apu
Unfortunately, nothing in computer vision's ever as trivial as you might
imagine, or as it should be.

~~~
joshu
True. But I bet you'd get 80% of the way there with canny + hough.

~~~
apu
I ended up spending most of the day on it and it's more like 20% with that
combo.

Fortunately, I found a better way that does get me to 80% or so.

~~~
joshu
No kidding?

What's working?

~~~
apu
Full writeup coming soon! (I'll comment here with a link, in case it doesn't
make front-page.)

Getting the lines is not the hard part, but rather, reasoning about the
regions enclosed by them to find the panels. I'm not totally satisfied with my
current solution (it's a bit hacky), so I'll try to tweak it a bit, but in any
case, results will be posted soon.

~~~
joshu
so you're trying to solve the "upper corner square" of an item, rather than
the "approximately first third" of a linear one?

also, i wonder what his UI works like? i bet you can do this in two clicks of
a human per comic.

